# jeff's rub and sauce recipes



## chris_harper (Jun 3, 2007)

i just ordered them both. can't wait to try them!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 3, 2007)

You will be pleased Chris. I suggest you go lighter than suggested with the rub the first try and see how much you'll be needing. 

You can almost drink the sauce though! Yummmmmmm


----------



## Deer Meat (Jun 4, 2007)

you will not be disapointed, I use them on everything.


----------



## az_redneck (Jun 4, 2007)

I ordered them too. I have tried both and I LOVE the rub! I made the sauce yesterday and I used garlic powder instead of the fresh and only added a bit of the powdered "spicy" stuff..None of the liquid.. Wife said it was good, but it didn't have enough zing. I thought it was great. So, I'll have to make 2 batches. One for the zing and one with just the right amount of zing for me..


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 4, 2007)

i may have to do jeff's stuff too - i know my tried & true spices(chris knows fiesta spices -being from texas)but i do like to  try new things,i'm really gearing up for full on festival season- i've never really got into comps. but i've fed over 2,500 w/ my self & 1 server,3 years running ...and cook 3 meals a day for 5-35 people.this should be cake right ??? anyway... stay tuned for the link & the recipes for the peat smoke thing....


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 4, 2007)

I honestly don't use anything else but them.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 4, 2007)

oh yeah, i know fiesta spices. i buy alot of them.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 10, 2007)

well, i made them both yesterday, for the 2 briskets i smoked. i sampled a piece of brisket while i cutting it up- delicious. i sampled the sauce as i was pouring it into a jar- will be my sauce from now on. my BIL laughed when i told him i paid $19 for both recipes. when he tasted the brisket he said, "maybe it _was_ worth the money afterall". he thought the sauce smelled good while it was simmering; the wife did too. i was making her so hungry last night, what with all the smells i ht her with. no matter where you were in the house you could smell mesquite, the rub, and the sauce.


----------



## kueh (Jun 11, 2007)

If one more person endorses Jeff's stuff, it's going to force me to buy it.


----------



## msmith (Jun 11, 2007)

Ok friend here's that endorsement you want be sorry I use both all the time. That BBQ sauce is even good on ribeye steaks.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 11, 2007)

marvin, i plan on keeping a jar of it made up all the time. never know when i might want to put it on something.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 11, 2007)

Well, after hearing all the chatter about Jeff's magic recipes, I went and did it... I ordered them. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Now I can't wait to get them!


----------



## tonto1117 (Jun 11, 2007)

You won't be dissapointed Hawg!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Just made a triple batch for the Gathering


----------



## billyq (Jun 11, 2007)

Guess I'm gonna have to take the plunge too.


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 11, 2007)

I'll say it again, THAT STUFF IS THE BOMB!!!!! I use both of them on somemany things. At first I was worrying how long you could keep the   sauce for. Yea right.... I'm always making it. I'm up to 3x'sing it now.
For anybody else who is thinking about it. It's not a risk, it's just DAMN GOOD STUFF!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

I like to throw the sauce in a blender and add a handful of raisins and a few dill pickle slicess for steak sauce.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 12, 2007)

i think it is the bomb too. the guys at work, i smoked the 7-lb brisket for, thought so too. they were all saying, "good job, harper". (we have alot of chris' at work, so we all go by our last name.) they loved the brisket, and the sauce. i used jeff's rub on it, and his sauce for the bbq sauce, served on the side.


----------



## ddemerath (Jun 12, 2007)

I also purchased both recipes.  We have only tried the rub and it is very good.  I have used it on ribs and on a pork shoulder this past weekend.  Everyone loved it.  It took a lot longer than we expected but was well worth the wait!  We will be doing more of the pulled pork in the future.  I also would like to thank DeeJay Debi for her info.  After eating the pork, I know why she considers this to be one of her favorites.


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 12, 2007)

hawg, it comes via e-mail.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks Chris, I was wondering about that...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks D -

I love pulled pork! Did you try Jeff's finishing sauce too? It's great! I use that stuff for salad dressing sometimes it's so good.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 13, 2007)

Thank you everyone for the wonderful comments.. I am glad that the recipes are a favorite and the money from the sales goes a long way toward making sure that the Smoking Meat Network of websites is always able to pay the bills on time and continue testing, creating, writing new articles, newsletters, etc. and helping the newcomers learn this fine art.

I would like to also say that I have had some problems with folks not getting the download link to the recipes when they order.. or rather they end up in the spam folder.

*Important Note:*

_If you have ordered and did not receive the download link (should receive this in less than an hour after ordering), check your spam/junk folder first and if it is not there, shoot me an email and I will send the recipes out manually._

I am always testing better delivery systems for the digital products and it may be time to do something different..


Thanks!


----------



## smokin for life (Jun 13, 2007)

I was one of the one's that didn't receive the link at first. Jeff went way beyond what I thought he would do to help me get it. I also ordered the E-course on a mp3 format, once again had a problem getting it to down load. Once again in a matter of an hour Jeff was working with me so I could get it. Next thing ya know... here I am on this fourm.Thanks again Jeff for the recipes for the rub and the sauce, but most of all for bring me here to this fourm. it's sooo nice to have ya'll for my friends.


----------



## kueh (Jun 13, 2007)

Curses people, was hoping no one would take the challenge.
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Well, dirty deed has been done.  Already received and dl'd.

Double curses.....and I bought some store rub today too.  I thought I'd have to wait for the credit card to clear since some people report slight delays.


Again ...curses to all ......


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2007)

Well, seems Jeff only takes the evil Paypal for payment.  Well, somehow, and someway my Paypal account got supposedly hijacked and now I gotta jump through all sorts of hoops to get the recipes.  Signed up for the 5 day smoking course and just started Day 1.  So far so good.  Just wish the rain would let up so I can mess around with the Q-er for a while to play the heat game.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Wish Jeff had a different way to accept payment for the recipes, but seemed like a good deal payin $14.95 for the rub and sauce recipes.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jun 14, 2007)

Tatonka,

I have Google Checkout available if you are interested which accepts all of the majors.


I also accept checks and M/O by snail mail at my business address listed below:

Smoking-Meat.com
PO Box 2531
Sapulpa OK 74067

Make all checks payable to Jeff Phillips.


----------



## kueh (Jun 14, 2007)

Credit cards are happily accepted as well.


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2007)

Used Google Checkout and purchased Jeff's recipes.  Gonna use that this weekend making my buffalo short ribs!  Thanks again Jeff!


----------



## az_redneck (Jun 14, 2007)

Just a heads up to everyone - I received a private message from an individual asking me to "give" him the recipes for free. He stated he was poor. My thought on this is that I too am poor. I am disabled and on social insecurity as my only source of income. If I can afford it, then he should be able to also pony up the cash or go out and make up his own recipe and sell it to make some money..

I consider it stealing from our gracious host and I won't be any part of it. So pal, if you're reading this, I hope you figured it out by now that you're not getting the recipes from me..

Cheers

ETA: Post #100 woohoo


----------



## chris_harper (Jun 14, 2007)

i received the same PM, he stated he was dirtpoor. we are too- i support my wife, 10-month old baby, and pay child support to the ex for two teenagers. wife is stay at home mom. it took me 7 months after joining to be able to afford the $19 to buy them, it was worth it to me. i told him he could buy one and then the other later on. and we don't qualify for any fed help either; my wife applied for foodstamps, they told her since i made $37k last year we made too much, even though i basically supported 5 people on it, and my take home pay is not that much; i had a little over $14k in deductions last year. diapers and baby formula is not cheap either.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 14, 2007)

Hmmm, if he can afford an internet connection and a computer, he can afford to buy the recipes... don't ya' think?!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 14, 2007)

i second that.i'll get mine soon the old fashioned way,i'll find cash in the kids' laundry.


----------



## hawgheaven (Jun 14, 2007)

I got the recipes this morning... can't wait to try them out!

Thanks Jeff!


----------



## tatonka (Jun 14, 2007)

Got mine too this morning!  Anywhere it has chili powder I'm able to substitute New Mexico red chile.  There's a definite difference in flavor!  So, guess it'll be my "secret" recipe that nobody's gettin!


----------



## az_redneck (Jun 14, 2007)

I tried it with Chipotle powder...OH MY GOODNESS is was good! Talk about zing!


----------



## fuzzynavel (Jun 14, 2007)

after all the raves and compliments i had to order the goods too. sounds great going to get some made up tonight. thanks jeff!

btw: transaction smooth, delivered to email box within 10 mins


----------



## tatonka (Jun 15, 2007)

Oh, sounds awesome AzRedneck!  I love all sorts of chiles.  See, growing up in the Southwest you learn to appreciate the "real" deal.  People here in the Northland wouldn't know it if it slapped them in the face!  But, those who I've exposed to "real" chile have lost their minds and have never looked back!  If you want it, either gotta go to NM itself, or a good website is from buenofoods.com.  Get the good Hatch and Chimayo stuff definitely!  Can't wait to go to Colorado Springs on the 25th and have my family hook me up!  ;)  BTW, my dad's an old timer Q-er....uses a 50 gal drum for his Q's!  ;)  Old school!


----------



## az_redneck (Jun 15, 2007)

Check out chipotletexas.com for other chili powders.. That's where I get my Chipotle powder from..


----------



## billyq (Jun 15, 2007)

Or you can call me.  I live about 30 minutes away from Las Cruces, New Mexico.  The university there has a whole research program on different types of chiles.  There's some shops in Mesilla that have ground chiles that I've never even heard of!!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jun 16, 2007)

o k jeff  screw the beer budget fer this thursday(everyone needs an excuse or holiday)i hear it's good so i'l be paypaylling ya in the morning.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 20, 2007)

I did it.....I could'nt stand hearing about this rub and sauce anymore so I took a loan out and ordered it.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 20, 2007)

How long does it take to get the rubs andsauce sent to my email after I order?  I have heard so much about it that I am having trouble waiting..........like a kid on cristmas eve.


----------



## jts70 (Jun 20, 2007)

should have it  with in the hour


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 20, 2007)

Placed my order at noon and it is now 2pm.


----------



## jts70 (Jun 20, 2007)

You can always shoot Jeff an email, I rember reading somewhere that if you didd not get it within the hour to let him know. I think it was an hour anyway.


----------



## mdgoos (Jun 20, 2007)

just got it, can hardly wait to use it............I wonder how tired I would be if I stayed up all night using the new recipes and then went to work at 8?


----------



## spartacus (Jun 20, 2007)

This is going to be my next purchase for my smokin' arsenal!


----------



## kueh (Jun 21, 2007)

I received mine within a minute.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

Might want to wait so your awake enough to enjoy it!


----------



## lee forst (Jun 21, 2007)

Darn peer pressure.  Seriously, I had to buy it after reading the great reviews and how kind Jeff seems to be.  He runs a great web site and forum and paying $19 is worth having these two resources available...


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 21, 2007)

Alright Gang! We're on a roll here!

Who next? Step up - don't be shy!


----------



## bbqlovinpackerbacker (Jun 21, 2007)

I purchased the reciepes during the 5-day ecourse. The first time I used them I cooked 2 butts, and 10 baby backs for approx 30 people. Nothing but rave reviews from all. The sauce went over the best. People kept putting it on their fingers, and eating it by itself. A squirt on the pulled pork was just what it needed to "kick it up a notch". Best money I've spent, hands down. I've not changed the receipe at all. Thanks.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jun 22, 2007)

I really love the sauce! Add it to some Italian salad dressing and it makes a great salad!


----------



## pne123 (Jul 6, 2007)

I guess I was up next.  I put in my order. Now i am waiting for my email so I can go shopping to whip up a batch of both......refresh.......refresh.....refresh  :-)


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 6, 2007)

you probably have most of the ingredients already. i had to buy like 2 items and that was it. i use the rub an any meat i smoke, and keep a bottle of the sauce made in the fridge at all times. i used a 24oz ketchup bottle to put it in. washed it out real good, and it works perfectly.


----------



## pne123 (Jul 7, 2007)

I assume the file would be sent out automatically but after 9 hrs I have not received it.  Is this normal?  I was hoping on doing ribs this weekend and would like to use the rub on my ribs.  Not the end of the world if it is not an automated process and I have wait till monday. I will just use my own.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 7, 2007)

i would shoot jeff an e-mail if i was you.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Jul 7, 2007)

pne123, I just sent you the recipes manually... the spam filters catch these things occasionally since it is sent with an automated script and I guess that must raise some flags with the spam filters.

Enjoy!!


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 7, 2007)

a tip to others: i use yahoo mail. i have a folder called "meats". any mail from this site goes straight to that folder, so it nevers go to my bulk folder. i imagine hotmail and others like yahoo offer the same option.


----------



## bdr549 (Jul 7, 2007)

I got these during the 5 day course also..
Well worth every cent...
Use them all the time...
Thanks Jeff....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 7, 2007)

i'll have to get jeff's stuff. been experimenting w/ things i find here & there & spending money on my  food booth & recording studio- gotta save a few bucks fer jeff's rub & sauce.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 14, 2007)

I am interested in purchasing and trying Jeff's rub. My ability to search and navigate the web site seems I am mentally challenged..... If somebody could post a link to where I can view an order form with prices it would be very much appreciated.


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 14, 2007)

here you go. you will not be disappointed.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 14, 2007)

Thank you Chris, very much appreciated.


----------



## mossymo (Jul 14, 2007)

Well, I purchased, ordered and received. I am pretty pumped up to try it, now I have to plan my next smoke !!!


----------



## chris_harper (Jul 14, 2007)

congrats. i use them on everything i smoke.


----------



## scrollman3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Today I'm smoking a rack of baby backs, a rack of spares and a rack of beef ribs.  2 fattys and a dozen abt's. I ordered Jeff's rub and sauce recipe, and today is the first time using it. The fatty's and abt's are done.
I cut the skirt off and rubbed it and threw it in on the rack. I just had a taste of it (really I ate it all!) and let me tell ya, that rub is da BOMB!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Thanks Jeff, the sauce is also very good. Can't miss for less then 20 bucks.


----------



## lager (Jul 17, 2007)

I ordered them yesterday and got them right away. Gonna do my first smoke this weekend and I'll be using the rub and sauce, can't wait !!!!!


----------



## hhookk (Jul 25, 2007)

I ordered them today and also can't wait to use them. Unfortunately my weekend is booked solid this week and I will have to wait until next weekend to use them. I might actually have a chance on Sunday to do something but not sure yet. Hopefully I will be able to sneak something on the smoker. I'm dying to try ABT'S as everyone raves about them so much.
Thanks Jeff. I will report back when I do finally put them to use.


----------



## msmith (Jul 25, 2007)

Hook you will enjoy both it's the best money I ever spent and use them all the time.


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 25, 2007)

Great stuff I mix a new batch every few weeks! I even add it to Italian salad dressing for a southwest style dressing!


----------



## ptjd (Aug 11, 2007)

Just got mine today, only got the rub recipe and will try it on a pork shoulder in the morning. Can't wait.


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 11, 2007)

I just gave in and ordered mine...Though, I noticed I was offered 2 different prices for the deal in the same e-mail
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Of course I clicked on the cheaper of the two
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 .


----------



## pne123 (Aug 12, 2007)

one of my powders clumped up due to humidity. I found that the wife's flour sifter worked wonders on mixing and getting out clumps. talking about the rub obviously


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 12, 2007)

Hey now a sifter is a good idea!


----------



## big-fokker (Aug 12, 2007)

I mixed mine up and put it all in the food processor for a few minutes.


----------



## fudley (Aug 13, 2007)

Hey all,
   Just made up a batch of Jeff's Rub and Q sauce and all I can say is on a scale of 1 to 10 I would have to rate this a +30. For those who haven't tried Jeff's Rub and Q sauce you don't know what you are missing. 





PS  I worship you Jeff.


----------



## ajthepoolman (Aug 14, 2007)

All of this hot weather here in Kansas has been torture!  I haven't smoked anything in a month or so.  I have a mason jar of the rub mixed up and haven't used it on anything except what I have sent through my Ronco Showtime Rotisserie.  (rub is awesome on chicken)

Come on September!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 15, 2007)

i broke down & ordered the rub & sauce recipes too. now i gotta figure out what to cook.......ribs & pork shoulder i think..and never forget the fatties.


----------



## javajoe (Aug 15, 2007)

WOW GYPSY, 19 posts a day average. You da man. The fish count must be down
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Heard you guys just broke 100 degrees for the first time in 16 years


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 15, 2007)

yeah it's HOT.. and 102 for tomorrow. i'm not fishing this year. i think they're all jumping out of the water to cool off in coolers voluntarily..


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 11, 2007)

Ok Jeff, I ponied up the money for your rib rub.  I will be cooking 7 slabs of baby backs at the firestation on Saturday.  It better be good 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






These boys will kill over food
Pic's and stuff to come!


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

I bought it, and have not yet used it. Irrelevant. Consider it a small payment to get the advice and camraderie this site offers   :{)


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 11, 2007)

I love dry rubs on my ribs and chicken.  It is tough for me to find one that I like as I do not like "salty" and many rubs seem to be (at least purchased ones).  I only use JK's dry rub (from Outerbanks) currently.

I would like to buy and try this infamous rub...  my question is -- is it salty when mixed according to directions?  If one can adjust level of salt, is it only impacting taste?  Anyone else have a salt aversion?

Thanks, 

Ted


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 11, 2007)

thadius the rub is not at all salty in my opinion.


----------



## richtee (Oct 11, 2007)

This is a free country. You can mix in pigeon &#& if ya wanna... OR use less salt! It's worth it if you have no idea about the compositon of rubs, or are not satisfied with the ideas you DO have.

I suggest you start making your own, as apparently, you do not care for commercial offerings.

See this thread for one of mine. Not a ton of salt.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...98696#poststop


----------



## Deer Meat (Oct 11, 2007)

If I were you I would follow the recipe to the T on the first batch, then you can play around with it on your own to suit yor personal taste.


----------



## badss (Oct 11, 2007)

I'm a newbie and I used them and got rave reviews from everyone. In all honesty....that stuff is just awesome! Maybe it was a fluke first time around that I got the results I did, but without a doubt....my Baby backs never would have been as good wiothout the rib rub and sauce!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 11, 2007)

i bought em both...........i have to admit, that just to taste the rub.....bare..........too sweet and too hot.........but wait till you taste it as a bark.........the heat and the sweetness reduce........NOT SALTY AT ALL......if nothing else........use sea salt.......less sodium........i am going to post more on this later in another thread talking bout sodium/pottasium discussion........heheh.....if i can find it again...........

jm2cw


d8de


----------



## thadius65 (Oct 11, 2007)

Thanks for all the input!

Ted


----------



## chris_harper (Oct 12, 2007)

i make it just like the directions say to. i love it the way it is. before i bought the recipes, i would just sprinkle some different spices on the meat, covering the meat with the first- and then covering each spice with another. i never premixed them before application to said meat. i don't know why i never thought to do it.


----------



## -devil- (Oct 13, 2007)

i have a batch of the rub mixed up waiting to go on some pig butt and brisket that i will be firing up first thing in the morning .... (gotta feed my smoker and never have managed to stay up all night heh)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 13, 2007)

it's good as is but fer my tastes & i'm a modder.... just add the rub to a 1/4 cup of molasses & 1/2 cup of dicedor minced pineapple w/ a decent squirt of bacardi gold or capt. morgans & use as a marinade or baste- just let it fridge fer a couple days first....whoo ahh... good stuff.


----------



## -devil- (Oct 13, 2007)

hmm, well i normally have a bottle of Morgan's near me ... but i don't normally use it on the cookin ;) ... might have to try that out.


----------



## jmedic25 (Oct 15, 2007)

Jeff your rub was a hit!!! All of the firemen at my house stated that they were the best ribs they ever had!!


----------



## papadave (Oct 15, 2007)

I haven't tried the rub yet. The sauce is delicious. I have had many good comments on it. I have not strayed from the original recipe. It is too good to mess with. Can't wait to try the rub.


----------



## griz (Nov 4, 2007)

Add another person to the sauce fan club!  Jeff, I made both the rub and sauce last night.  The sauce did not last very long at all!  There was only 3 of us but it was gone within minutes.  Very good stuff!

Griz


----------



## azqer (Nov 15, 2007)

Good stuff Jeff everyone liked it alot. thanks


----------



## porkbutt (Nov 18, 2007)

I really need to get 'em and give 'em a try. I need a good rub, and would like to have a good homemade sauce. I use Sweet Baby Ray's and love it, but homemade is homemade.


----------



## jbg4208 (Nov 29, 2007)

Wow, if you have not tried this rub, you need to. It was all I could do last night not to eat it strait. I kept finding myself back in the kitchen tasting it. over and over and over. Someone mentioned it earlier that you could taste each ingrediant. I am making the sauce tonight. I've been using cattlemans, so we'll see how it stands up. I plan on smoking a rack of spare ribs this sat.


----------



## richoso1 (Nov 29, 2007)

A very good rub. Has enough heat to hold up to Q temps, deep fry temps,  and oven temps. Like any rub you put together, you must mix it very well in order to taste all the ingredients. I have used it like any other rub, I have Q'd with it, used in in soups, mayo mix, avocado mix, nachos, and everyway that I use to test a rub. Because of the good balance, it's an excellent jumping point if you want to expand on the tase and or heat. I reccomend it to all.


----------



## tom6022 (Mar 31, 2010)

I to used Jeffs rub on a pork loin this last weekend and it was fantastic, the flavor was absolutly great.


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

I bought both recipes, I've only made the rub so far and it rocks, I will be making the sauce soon. I've only smoked 3 things so far, I'm a newbie, I did some bbs, a fatty, and today, I smoked a turkey breast, I used Jeffs rub for this, I just added some stuff, to suit my taste for turkey.


----------



## spg1 (Apr 1, 2010)

You two just had to dig up this old thread didn't you!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





So I had to order it, and as soon as I was done the wife walks in and says I am stinking crazy to pay for a recipe.

So now I am going to have to try it out and prove her wrong!


----------



## koy boy (Apr 1, 2010)

uuggghh....... I hate you all I. Now I have to buy the dang recipe and  find out what all the hubbbuh is about. oh well here I go....... paid :)


----------



## northern greenhorn (Apr 1, 2010)

aahhh, mesquite, the rub, and the sauce... Jeff should make a cologne that smells like that.


----------



## john442 (Mar 17, 2011)

Darn you all!

I have been in this forum for less than 6 hrs and I am already convinced that i need to order these recipes.

I know what I'll be doing this sunday, while I wait for all the snow to melt.............Makin rub and sauce!

Cant wait to try it.

John442


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 17, 2011)

It's good John. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## flash (Mar 17, 2011)

Very good, but like anything you can tweak it a little to your own taste. I've added some heat to both of them.


----------



## drunkenchicken (Sep 19, 2011)

Just ordered Jeff's recipes on 9/9/11.  Are they sent via snail mail or email?  Can't wait to give them a try.

Thanks,

E.J.


----------

